# The Cat Comic



## Spencey (Sep 1, 2009)

The Cat Comic is a light-hearted, feline-friendly comic. Every Monday, Wednesday and Friday you are introduced to a new cat sharing his or her comic outlook on the world! There's also a blog section which updates thrice-weekly with fun cat-related news, facts, stories, videos and much more. It's a great place to visit if you have the good taste to like cats!

I'd like to invite you to drop by and visit the cats from time to time.

The Cat Comic


----------



## fedrorpet (Dec 5, 2009)

Read this who is the fen of cat..
The Cat in the Hat (Hardcover)
Dewey: The Small-Town Library Cat Who Touched the World (Hardcover)

It's very interesting..
:lol:


----------

